# What is this breed?



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

hey guys, this pigeon fly beautifully she rolls and claps her wings hard, this pigeon was given to me so i don't know the breed and i searched the internet but no luck. Please help me out.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Coop Tumbler is my guess.


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

thanks for the reply, i don't think they sell this breed where i live.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

I think it's an Iranian roller pigeon, some breeders called it (Nagafy or Katify )


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Don't know what type it is, but it's Beautiful! Good luck,Peace,
YaSin.


----------

